# My Little Spike Is Dead



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

This morning I let the birds out of their cages Like normal and Spike went for his little fly around the house like normal. Iwent to see where he went and just as I walked into the living room my little pappilion dog came charging behind me Spike got spooked and flew and hit the window and broke his neck. Í'm so upset I hand fed and raised that little guy from a little baby I don't even know how to cope with this right now. He knew about windows but I guess because he was startled he flew irraticly and thats all it took. I don't know how peope deal with this its so hard to take. I'guess there is no need to get that albino cockateil now. She was going to be spikes wwife now he's gone


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What terrible news  Iam so sorry to hear about Spike  I hope he is flying free over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

I know how hard it is


----------



## chrisrocks121 (Sep 23, 2008)

im sooooooooooooooooooooo sorry i am about to get a cockatiel named mojo and i cant imagin how much that must hurt.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i'm ss to hear about spike....at the moment we are suffering our own loss so we understand completely....hard to comprehend that one minute they are ok and the next they are gone....you, spike and the rest of the birdies are in my thoughts...its sad his end came in that way but he knew you loved him and im sure he passed on happy and loved.....RIP Spike....give squirt a preen if you see him


----------



## AngelsMom (Jul 27, 2008)

i'm so sorry. Spike couldn't of had a better home.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

awwwww i'm so very sorry to hear about spike thats a terrible terrible tragedy. My heart goes out to you and i can honestly say i know how you feel and we are suffering our losses together as kim said earlier we lost squirt this morning

Mikey


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry.

I can't imagine the pain you are feeling. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers. Just hang in there.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Spike. How heartbreaking. Big hugs, look after yourself.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aw i am so sorry to hear about spike hun, it can easly happen when they get spooked, jojo landed in the toilet that could have been a lot worse is i handt have found him as quick as i did, 

i am thinking of you hun, maybe getting your lutino might help you get over spike ? give it a few days hun i am sure you wil be ok, its not your fault birds get spooked all the time


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about what's happened. RIP Spike.


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that. 

RIP Spike.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

sad news. I know how hard it hits when your pet passes away unexpected, Im going through it at the moment. No Jive and Waltz are both fine but in at the end of last mth n the start of this mth, Ive lost two of my other pets (total out of the blue). Im still getting over the shock. It takes time, but just remember if you need anyone to talk to we are all here for you.


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

That's really sad, sorry for your loss.

RIP Spike.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i am so verry sorry i no how you feel


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear about little Spike, so much sadness today. Its so hard to lose our little feather and fur babies.


----------



## Carrie~Anne (Apr 19, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for al your support it helps to read all you wonderful thoughts. i've always thought that birds should be allowed to fly like they where meant to now I just don't know if I should clip them all or not. I take my birds around to all the windows every month as areminder that they are solid I get them to touch each window with their beaks so they know and I never had a problem but obviously when there's fear involed teaching them is not enough. I don't want to ive in the dark with all the blinds closed. my birds are out of their cages from morning until bed time. I going to have to think about all this long and hard. right now its just to fresh I don't want to do anything rash.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no what you mean stretch sparkles and miracle are out all the time as well they see the coat hanger perches i made and sit on them for hours


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

What about really light curtains...being not a woman i don't know what you call them but they are light and airy and almost see thru but visible enough that the birds will always see them. I don't have an answer to the problem just a suggestion and i hope maybe it helps you a little

Mikey


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

bigmikey36 said:


> What about really light curtains...being not a woman i don't know what you call them but they are light and airy and almost see thru but visible enough that the birds will always see them. I don't have an answer to the problem just a suggestion and i hope maybe it helps you a little
> 
> Mikey



I think the technical name for them are sheers ( i call em those lacey curtains  and i am a woman lol)

I have some they look like this (how ever it didn't help my newly out of cage baby budgie when he flew into the window and broke his beak - but he healed up and is better now)

in this pic they're the bluish green things hanging on the window lol


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am so, so sorry...I lost one in almost the same way, so I know how hard this is for you. It's hard to lose one so close to your heart. And with your raising from so young, I can only imagine how much harder it must be. Spike had a wonderful life with you and will see you again!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Spike. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I've had a hard time even responding to this. My boy Monkey looks just like your spike and it was the same thing with Monkey and me. I got him when he was 3 weeks and hand fed him to the beauty he is today. His face is just starting to turn. I guess I put myself in your shoes too much and I couldn't even offer condolences right away as it was just unimaginable. I know how you must feel. I hope your new hen will be a comfort to you.


----------



## Vivi (Jul 25, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss. i also know how it feels when you lose a dear friend and in time you well get use to him not being around you anymore but will always miss him. feel better and do not blame yourself.


----------



## jacqueline (Nov 23, 2008)

hi i am new here and was just reading aboit ur sad loss i too have lost one and it is so painful but i now hav a sweet wee albino and she is just wonderful so hope u will be ok tc


----------



## AubieBird (Oct 5, 2008)

I am so so sorry to hear about Spike.


----------



## elfhome (Jan 1, 2008)

I couldn't imagine how much that must of hurt. Losing pets always hurts, but Bella is my life and losing her would be the worst thing that could happen to me. I can't understand your pain but I can offer you sympathy. Accidents happen, and I'm sure that Spike was glad to have known you.

When you are feeling ready though, maybe you should still get that albino. It won't ever rplace your little Spike but it can help ease the pain. Wait until you are feeling a bit better, though.


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

To lose any pet is so sad and hurts just as much as losing a human. I hope you are feeling better now? It sounds like Spike had the most wonderful loving family........."Fly freely little bird" 

Over in England we have what we call curtain nets or voiles, lacy material that we drape from the windows, that still allow in plenty of daylight. Or how about wooden or material blinds inside? I have wooden slatted blinds and my tiel loves to sit on them.


----------

